# Diagrams for 1.8t ... FAQ should have these.



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

EDIT: There's more info on the 1.8T here, albeit in text and beetle-specific for the most part:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
The N249 diagram shows the NB Sport setup with boost sourced from the N75 line, it's not a typo. If you have an MK4, just use the first diagram to base your lines on. Made with love from YT.



















































_Modified by zeusenergy at 11:55 AM 6-2-2009_


----------



## natsilver (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: Diagrams for 1.8t ... FAQ should have these. (zeusenergy)*

Love your diagrams! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mods, add this! This is much more clear than the silly pixel-ated diagrams presently found in the FAQ.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Diagrams for 1.8t ... FAQ should have these. (natsilver)*

Very good stuff, Thanks


----------



## akacarter (Jul 25, 2008)

good info...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Diagrams for 1.8t ... FAQ should have these. (gtimitch)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Diagrams for 1.8t ... FAQ should have these. (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Coming from you, that's mad props... Thanx!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Diagrams for 1.8t ... FAQ should have these. (zeusenergy)*

Bumping for good info.


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

dos the n249/n211 have anything to do with evap? or is it its own system.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_dos the n249/n211 have anything to do with evap? or is it its own system. 

Neither have anything to do with evaporative emissions. The solenoid that deals with evap is the N80, I did not put any of that stuff into the diagrams. The N112 does control the SAI combi valve, and opens it up to feed into the exhaust stream though. I'll have to go through my Bentley for that info, and it will only apply to the New Beetle since the MK4 and B5 cars are totally different. The stuff I have listed and illustrated is from my own findings by messing with these systems and treacing down or testing the equipment or valves out of the car. My evap (NB) is mostly in the rear fender, hidden from view....


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you VERY MUCH for making the diagrams. I will be printing those out and putting them in the back of my bently.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (CD155MX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CD155MX* »_Thank you VERY MUCH for making the diagrams. I will be printing those out and putting them in the back of my bently. 

NP... I figured they may help ppl without the bentley, but hey- you have a swapped 1.8T, so maybe you don't have that info??


----------



## ch1km4gn3t (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

Wow..... thanks a lot. That does make things much clearer.

Ironically, I could have REALLY used this yesterday when I was doing my SAI and N249 delete.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (ch1km4gn3t)*

Well, it's been up for days! What were you waiting for? LOL


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

very nice, saved.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

Bumpage for knowledge... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

Good job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now the people that need a visual explanation will have it.
Now, if we can just get those people to read the FAQ.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (AllofurVWRbelong2me)*

HAAHAHHA!!!! READ? FAQ? What's that stuff all about?????


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Diagrams for 1.8t ... FAQ should have these. (zeusenergy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Diagrams for 1.8t ... FAQ should have these. (zeusenergy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## natsilver (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: Diagrams for 1.8t ... FAQ should have these. (zeusenergy)*

[removed post]


_Modified by natsilver at 11:27 PM 8-6-2008_


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Diagrams for 1.8t ... FAQ should have these. (zeusenergy)*

great job!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Diagrams for 1.8t ... FAQ should have these. (GLI_jetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks!


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Diagrams for 1.8t ... FAQ should have these. (zeusenergy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Diagrams for 1.8t ... FAQ should have these. (dlsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dlsolo* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Your jetta is pretty slick man. Always loved BBS's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pugi03 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Diagrams for 1.8t ... FAQ should have these. (zeusenergy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

zeusenergy..kudos!
any chance u can create a diagram on Removal of SAI, PCV, N112, N249, N75 (replace with EBC or MBC) ..etc..
I think that would help a lot of guys here..
me included...thanks, dude..


_Modified by robingohtt at 1:29 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## BulletProofA4 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks, nice diagrams!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (BulletProofA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BulletProofA4* »_Thanks, nice diagrams!

You're welcome. Just made one for evap and brake booster.... It's been awhile! 



_Modified by zeusenergy at 4:48 AM 4-29-2009_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

nice diagrams zeus.
now stop wasting time and get working on that car!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_nice diagrams zeus.
now stop wasting time and get working on that car!









Hey man, nice day today- painted my roof black, finally. Came out crappy although you can't tell from a distance. I'll have to wet sand and repaint, clear. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bass_4_ever (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (zeusenergy)*

great diagram! very helpful!! thanks a lot!


----------



## 18Lturbo (Nov 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

awesome job! 
FAQ worthy for sure!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (18Lturbo)*

They are on the FAQ now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks to Boostin20V


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zeusenergy)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks the more info the better lol


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kamahao112)*

No problem. Only wish I had the money to put the knowledge to use....


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_No problem. Only wish I had the money to put the knowledge to use....
















i konw how you feel........


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kamahao112)*

x3


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

New diagram posted for PCV system functionality.


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zeusenergy)*

This should be stickied


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (brookrock)*

Most of this stuff is in the FAQ now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VicFlo (Feb 17, 2009)

ty!!!


----------



## ethic (Apr 3, 2013)

*Thank you god*

Whoever created these diagrams is my god. iv'e had vac problems for months! I have never seen these good of diagrams on how the vacuum system all comes together over in the Audi world whoever made these is my god!!!!! If the owner does not mind i would love to copy this post to http://www.audiforums.com/forum/ 
More people should see this! 
Thank you


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

*Bump*

Anybody have current links to these diagrams? Thx


----------

